
Why Mozilla is committed to Gecko as WebKit popularity grows - nreece
http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/mozilla-committed-to-gecko.ars
======
mdasen
This article begs the question, is XUL worth it? I used to be a huge XUL fan
years ago. It was a way to create great cross-platform interfaces and, heck,
when you look at Firefox you can see that it looks more native than most
toolkits. But, my hopes for an independent xulrunner have simply been dashed.

So, the question is, would it be easier to create native interfaces around
WebKit and code on that than the combination of coding on Gecko and having
"free" cross-platform interfaces. I'd say it probably is still worth it, but
we'll see as open source programmers will generally flock to whatever is nice
to program in - and with Google's interest, I wouldn't be surprised if an
independent WebKit based browser project popped up from some enterprising
individual.

Personally, both seem to fit web standards nicely (not perfect, but as someone
who has been around a while, I'm happy by comparison to what used to be) and
so the competition seems like a good thing - especially since open source can
offer a cooperative competition insofar as any WebKit programmer can look at
the Gecko code and vice-versa.

To an extent, I think a good bit of this is the "Java is crap and ugly", "Ruby
is slow and unscalable" argument where people just like one and so they
disparage the other.

~~~
maw
<http://begthequestion.info/>

~~~
bdr
The new meaning is useful and makes more sense. I'm ok with it. Anyways, I
think it's too late to go back.

~~~
blasdel
It's better to just avoid it entirely, and use clearer phrasing:

* That raises the question

-or-

* That forms a circular argument

------
shimi
This is somewhat of an OT

But with all the development that is going on, MS are badly losing to the
front runners.

------
speek
I like webkit a lot, but with my amazing marble mouse I am unable to middle-
click scroll. That's pretty much a deal breaker as far as I'm concerned.

Same thing with Opera for the Mac, I just rely too much on the middle click
(living without a scroll) that it makes sense that I continue to use Firefox.

